# Hochseeangeln von Laboe



## Angelopa (19. Februar 2007)

Moin Leute,

Sonntag waren wir das erste Mal in 2007 zum Hochseeangeln von Laboe aus. Das Wetter war super. 5-6 Windstärken aus SO und Sonne. Um es kurz zu machen, gefangen haben wir auch. Auf dem Schiff kamen ca. 10 (in Worten) zehn maßige Dorsche raus. Einen davon habe ich gefangen.
Eine Ursache für die schlechten Fänge zur Zeit sind sicherlich die starken Stürme der letzten Wochen, die die Schwärme sehr verteilt haben. 
Aber irgendwas ist ja immer. Jeder Tag ist bekanntlich ein Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag.
Im April geht`s wieder los auf die Osterdorsche. Schau`n wir mal.

Gruß
angelopa


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für deinen Bericht, ich hab den mal zum Hochseeangeln verschoben. Wird dort wohl mehr gelesen. #h


----------



## BennyO (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

Ja danke für deinen kurzen Bericht.



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

Moin angelopa

mit welchem kutter wart ihr unterwegs ? wir waren samstag auch mit mäßigem erfolg aber viel spaß auf der langeland. wann solls bei dir im april losgehen ? wir sind am 14.04 wieder vor ort und wieder die langeland.:vik:

gruß
andy


----------



## norge1001 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

hallo andy...

Wir werden am 1.2.3. April auf der Langeland und am 4.4. auf der Kehrheim sein. Du hast deinen Termin gut gewählt, weil die Woche nach uns wird nix mehr gehen.
Habe heute  die ultrageilen Spezialpiker geschliffen und poliert.
Da werden wieder einige weinen, wenn sie neben mir angeln müssen.

Ich halte dich auf dem laufenden.

Grüsse vom Bodensee
Günther


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

moin norge
dann schick mal ein paar spezies rüber dann hab ich auf dieser ausfahrt vielleicht auch ein paar dorsche in aussicht. und der rest nix:vik:. werd wohl komplett naturköder anstreben mal schaun wie die fänge vorher sind.

greez
andy


----------



## micha_2 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

andy sag bescheid u ich nehm auch nur naturködersachen mit.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



micha_2 schrieb:


> andy sag bescheid u ich nehm auch nur naturködersachen mit.



nee nee so ganz ohne, ich weiß nich da fühl ich mich doch ein wenig nackich:q zumindest muß der pilkkram mit bei sein.
greez
andy


----------



## Bjoern-dorsch (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

Moin Moin Schön das es noch genausolche Langeland faens gibt wie mich Seit ihr den bei den Dorsch tagen dabei ???


----------



## Joschitier (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

Öhm, wir waren am 19.02.07 mit der MS Forelle von Kiel/Heikendorf auf der Ostsee unterwegs. Windstärke höchstens 1 SO - Drift 0,5??

Meintest du eventuell den 17.,18. oder 21., da war es wirklich windig und man musste relativ schwer angeln, um erfolg zu haben??


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

vielleicht tummeln sich die Dorschwärme weiter unter Land #c
kenne da je nen paar Kleinbootangler die da gut abgeräumt haben .. zwar nicht die richtig dicken, aber die will ja auch keiner !


----------



## Joschitier (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ... zwar nicht die richtig dicken, aber die will ja auch keiner !



Wenn ihr sie nicht wollt, dann nehme ich sie :vik:


Ausser es ist wieder 2m Seegang, da mach ich das hier :v


----------



## Rainer 32 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



Joschitier schrieb:


> Wenn ihr sie nicht wollt, dann nehme ich sie :vik:
> 
> 
> :v



#d #d #d


----------



## hans albers (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



> Wenn ihr sie nicht wollt, dann nehme ich sie :vik:




|abgelehn

muss ja nun nicht sein

greetz
hans


----------



## Joschitier (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



hans albers schrieb:


> |abgelehn
> 
> muss ja nun nicht sein
> 
> ...



  -post editiert, da ich keine Berufssparte in irgendeinerweise angreifen möchte-


----------



## hans albers (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

moin..
ja jedem seine meinung,,
kein problem..
meine ist und bleibt:
ich schütte in das boot, welches am absaufen
ist , nicht  noch einen eimer wasser mehr rein..#d

aber muss jeder selber wissen

greetz

hans


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



hans albers schrieb:


> ich schütte in das boot, welches am absaufen
> ist , nicht  noch einen eimer wasser mehr rein..#d
> 
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



Joschitier schrieb:


> |sagnix Denkst du wirklich, dass Laichdorschangeln ist Schuld am Rückgang des Bestandes?
> 
> Stell Dich mal in den Hafen und schau mal in die Tonnen von untermaßigen Fisch der "Berufsfischer" (Trawler ud Schleppnetzfischer). Die untermaßigen Fische werden tonnenweise im Hafen aussortiert und dann die wieder per Boot vor dem Hafen abgeladen. Das Problem liegt in den Fangquotengesetzen der Berufsfischer. Die haben die gleiche Quote wie früher nur müssen sie dreimal soviel Fangen, alles was zu klein ist geht dann halt tot ins Meer zurück. Sorry, jeder hat seine Meinung und ob ich Dorsche in der Laichzeit angel oder nicht tut nix zur Sache, denn den Dorsch den ich im Sommer fang, der kann nächstes Jahr auch nicht mehr laichen.
> 
> ...



zu so einem bericht kann man ja wohl nu garnichts mehr sagen,schalte bitte bevor du was schreibst ,deinen kopf ein.
du bist garantiert der erste der am brüllen ist wenn du keinen dorsch in nächster zukunft fängst ,,,,weil es keine mehr gibt ,bin mal gespannt wem du dann die schuld gibst.:v

andy


----------



## Joschitier (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



andy0209 schrieb:


> zu so einem bericht kann man ja wohl nu garnichts mehr sagen,schalte bitte bevor du was schreibst ,deinen kopf ein.
> du bist garantiert der erste der am brüllen ist wenn du keinen dorsch in nächster zukunft fängst ,,,,weil es keine mehr gibt ,bin mal gespannt wem du dann die schuld gibst.:v
> 
> andy



Du kennst mich kein Stück lieber Andy - Mein Kopf ist bis auf beim Schlafen konstant eingeschaltet. Da Du keine Argumente hast, musst Du anscheinend gleich beleidigend werden. Komisch, als wir zusammen auf der Forelle waren, hast Du Dich anders gegeben!

-post editiert, da ich keine Berufssparte in irgendeinerweise angreifen möchte-


----------



## hans albers (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

moin..
ich will den thread hier nicht wieder
off-topic zumüllen,
gestatte mir jedoch eine letzte bemerkung:
es geht hier nicht darum irgendwelchen anglern ans bein zu pinkeln, 
ein meinungsausstausch sollte schon möglich sein,
aber gerade weil ich um die schlechten dorschbestände weiss,
muss ich für mich nicht auch noch meinen teil dazu beitragen...

off topic ----- weiter

greetz
hans


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

wo wurde ich beleidigend frag ich mich ,sag mir bitte jetzt nicht das ,das agumente sind die du da äusserst.wenn du das was ich schrieb als beleidigung auffast tut es mir leid.so sollte das nicht gemeint sein.aber dieses ganze hin und her was die berufsfischerei so angeht.ist für jeden von uns ja wohl ein grund nachzudenken.und die leute die geziehlt auf laichdorsch fahren, sollten sich erst recht nicht über die berufsfischerei aufregen.und ihr seid geziehlt gefahren denn wir haben damals schon gesagt das wir nicht mit der forelle fahren sondern mit der langeland weil sie ebend die laichgründe nicht anfährt. ihr wußtet also genau was ihr macht. [ ] interresiert mich ,,,,[x] interresiert mich nicht.
fand ich auch völlig daneben. aber macht ruhig alle was ihr denkt machen zu müssen. 

gruß
andy


----------



## Frank 77 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

Warum haben nur Berufsfischer im Frühjahr Fangberbot ???

Mensch ich komme einfach nicht drauf. Kann mir mal einer auf den Hinterkopf schlagen? Schade klappt nicht!!!!! Mir fällt es einfach nciht ein. Mhh was mache ich denn nun???? 

Ironie an:
Nagut dann fahre ich eben mal auf LAICHDORSCH und schlachte ein paar dicke Mami's!!!!
Ironie aus:

Manche Leute wollen es einfach nicht verstehen. LEIDER


----------



## Joschitier (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

Hans,

ich gebe Dir ja Recht, dass man seine Meinung austauschen sollte, nur wenn mir einer kommt, dass ich meinen Kopf anschalten sollte, dann ist das eher neben der Spur!

Natürlich ist die Diskussion nicht Bestandteil des Threads, aber  die Diskussion um den Laichdorsch ist doch jedes Jahr wieder und ich habe früher auch anders gedacht. Ich habe auch rummgeheult über jede einzelne Dorschmama die gefangen wurde und dann habe ich mich informiert.

-post editiert, da ich keine Berufssparte in irgendeinerweise angreifen möchte-


----------



## Joschitier (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wo wurde ich beleidigend frag ich mich ,sag mir bitte jetzt nicht das ,das agumente sind die du da äusserst.wenn du das was ich schrieb als beleidigung auffast tut es mir leid.so sollte das nicht gemeint sein.aber dieses ganze hin und her was die berufsfischerei so angeht.ist für jeden von uns ja wohl ein grund nachzudenken.und die leute die geziehlt auf laichdorsch fahren, sollten sich erst recht nicht über die berufsfischerei aufregen.und ihr seid geziehlt gefahren denn wir haben damals schon gesagt das wir nicht mit der forelle fahren sondern mit der langeland weil sie ebend die laichgründe nicht anfährt. ihr wußtet also genau was ihr macht. [ ] interresiert mich ,,,,[x] interresiert mich nicht.
> fand ich auch völlig daneben. aber macht ruhig alle was ihr denkt machen zu müssen.



Andy, die Langeland fängt wohl im Januar/Februar keine Dorsche? Vielleicht fahren Sie nicht zu den Stellen wo die 40 Pfünder usw. stehen. Nur ob ich einen 40 Pfünder fange und die Leute auf der Langeland zehn Dorsche mit 4 Pfund. Rogen oder Milch ist in Beiden drin.

Natürlich wussten wir, was wir machen und wir machen auch kein Geheimniss daraus. Es scheint mir nur so, als ob ihr verdrängt, dass ihr auch Laichdorsch fangt. Ob er 4-6 Pfund schwer ist ist doch relativ Wurscht!? Die anderen Kutter gehen auf Masse. Auf der Forelle wurde eine geringe Stückzahl gefangen - Wenn man es in kg aufrechnet, wird man wahrscheinlich zu ähnlichen Resultaten kommen!


----------



## Joschitier (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

-post editiert, da ich keine Berufssparte in irgendeinerweise angreifen möchte-


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

iss schon o.k.für mich|closed:


----------



## hans albers (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



> Hans,
> 
> ich gebe Dir ja Recht, dass man seine Meinung austauschen sollte, nur wenn mir einer kommt, dass ich meinen Kopf anschalten sollte, dann ist das eher neben der Spur!
> 
> Natürlich ist die Diskussion nicht Bestandteil des Threads, aber die Diskussion um den Laichdorsch ist doch jedes Jahr wieder und ich habe früher auch anders gedacht. Ich habe auch rummgeheult über jede einzelne Dorschmama die gefangen wurde und dann habe ich mich informiert.



yo.. 
 kann deine argumentation 
 verstehen
 was mir dabei fehlt ist,
 dass jeder von uns eine art eigenverantwortung trägt,
 und ich es ehrlich gesagt nicht nach vollziehen kann,
 dass man bei den schlechten beständen laichdorsche beangelt,
 nur mal , so gesagt ,für sich selber nachgedacht..:q

greetz
hans


----------



## Joschitier (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



hans albers schrieb:


> yo..
> kann deine argumentation
> verstehen
> was mir dabei fehlt ist,
> ...



Ich kann es nach meinem Wissen für mich als OK einstufen. Ich hatte diese Diskussion mit Einheimischen aus Heiligenhafen, mit Kutterkapitänen (pro und contra) und natürlich auch vielen Freunden. Jeder sollte es sich halt genau überlegen, ob er zu der Zeit rausfährt oder nicht. Auch sagen viele, dass das Fleisch der Dorsche nicht schmeckt - Das stimmt auch nicht, da man für viele leckere Gerichte wirklich dicke Filetstücke braucht. Ich verzehre jeden Fisch den ich fange und bin nicht dieser Hobbyangler, der mal kurz mit dem Fisch posed, um ihn dann halb tot wieder ins Meer zu werfen.


----------



## Rainer 32 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



Joschitier schrieb:


> Andy, die Langeland fängt wohl im Januar/Februar keine Dorsche? Vielleicht fahren Sie nicht zu den Stellen wo die 40 Pfünder usw. stehen. Nur ob ich einen 40 Pfünder fange und die Leute auf der Langeland zehn Dorsche mit 4 Pfund. Rogen oder Milch ist in Beiden drin.



Genau das ist der Denkfehler! Gerade der Laich der Großdorsche produziert den starken, überlebensfähigen Nachwuchs. Die Eier sind größer und die Larven haben bessere Überlebenschancen. Unter ungünstigen Bedingungen (wie wir sie vielleicht schon jetzt durch den Klimawandel erleben) ist es möglich, das nur diese Dorschnachkommen überhaupt eine Chance haben.


----------



## Joschitier (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



Rainer 32 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Denkfehler! Gerade der Laich der Großdorsche produziert den starken, überlebensfähigen Nachwuchs. Die Eier sind größer und die Larven haben bessere Überlebenschancen. Unter ungünstigen Bedingungen (wie wir sie vielleicht schon jetzt durch den Klimawandel erleben) ist es möglich, das nur diese Dorschnachkommen überhaupt eine Chance haben.




Und genau das halte ich für absoluten "Müll".  Der Rogen ist gleich groß, dass kannst du wenn du Laichdorsch angelst selbst sehen, beim ausnehmen - Nur die Menge ist unterschiedlich. Und wenn Du viele Kleine hochrechnest, dann bist Du wieder bei der gleichen Menge Rogen wie bei den Großen.

In Dänemark wird der Laich und die Milch der Laichdorsche abgestriffen und in Eimern vermengt und wieder ins Meer geschüttet. Bringen tut es auch nichts.


----------



## Rainer 32 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

Naja, dann weißt Du das wohl besser als die Fischereibiologen|kopfkrat


----------



## Frank 77 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

Ist ja schön wenn man künstlich befruchten will, aber leider nicht das richtige Verfahren, noch den richtigen Zeitpunkt kennt bzw. nutzt :m 
So ein Posting zeugt mal wieder von Unwissenheit


----------



## Dakota (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand gemerkt, das diese ewigen Diskussionen absolut nichts bringen?
Hoffentlich ist die Laichzeit bald vorbei..... aber wenn ich dann im Sommer Dorsche fange, können die dann im Winter noch ablaichen...... 
Manche Leute müssen echt langeweile haben.....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



Dakota schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand gemerkt, das diese ewigen Diskussionen absolut nichts bringen?
> Hoffentlich ist die Laichzeit bald vorbei..... aber wenn ich dann im Sommer Dorsche fange, können die dann im Winter noch ablaichen......
> Manche Leute müssen echt langeweile haben.....



und warum wühlst du das thema denn wieder auf ????? #q

greez
andy


----------



## Dakota (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

Guck mal im Duden unter I wie Ironie nach!


----------



## hans albers (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand gemerkt, das diese ewigen Diskussionen absolut nichts bringen?
> Hoffentlich ist die Laichzeit bald vorbei..... aber wenn ich dann im Sommer Dorsche fange, können die dann im Winter noch ablaichen......
> Manche Leute müssen echt langeweile haben.....


naja ich finde schon gut darüber zu diskutieren,
wenn man dabei sachlich bleibt..
wenn du darüber nicht diskutieren willst,
dann schreibe doch auch nichts dazu,

"solche postings wie deine
bringen absolut nichts..
manche leute müssen echt langeweile haben":q

greetz
hans


----------



## Hechtpeter (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

Diese ganze Laichzeitdiskussionen bringen hier in diesem Form nichts als verbitterte PN´s ........

Wird echt Zeit für richtiges Angelwetter und endlich mal Fangmeldungen statt ständiger Langeweile:vik: 

Freue mich auf erste Fangmeldungen von Hering ,sterbe langsam
auch an Langeweile#h #h #h #h #h 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Angelopa (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

Moin andy0209!

Das trifft sich ja gut. Dann sehen wir uns doch wieder. Wir sind die sehr lustige Truppe am Heck der Blauort und denk dran, wenn Ihr nach uns fahrt, sind die paar Dorsche schon weg. Alles klar?


----------



## Angelopa (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

Moin norge1001!

Ist doch schade, erst fährst Du den weiten Weg vom Bodensee an die Ostsee und alles nur um festzustellen, dass die Dorsche auf handgeschliffene Pilker nur nachts beissen.

O.K. sollte ein Scherz sein. Viel Spaß


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



Angelopa schrieb:


> Moin andy0209!
> 
> Das trifft sich ja gut. Dann sehen wir uns doch wieder. Wir sind die sehr lustige Truppe am Heck der Blauort und denk dran, wenn Ihr nach uns fahrt, sind die paar Dorsche schon weg. Alles klar?




moin angelopa
abwarten !!!! letztes mal haben wir euch auch abgekocht:vik:

hab diesmal auch das heck gebucht.

greez 
andy


----------



## Angelopa (2. März 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin angelopa
> abwarten !!!! letztes mal haben wir euch auch abgekocht:vik:
> 
> hab diesmal auch das heck gebucht.
> ...



Moin andy0209!

Was heißt denn "abgekocht", nur weil ihr mit mehr Leuten 2 Fische mehr gefangen habt? Egal, abends werden wir schlauer sein.

Ich habe das Gefühl, im nachhinein, das mein Bericht ganz schön Staub aufgewirbelt hat, oder täusche ich mich da?

Gruß
Volker


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

Ach wat mach dir ma keine gedanken iss schon i.o. hauptsache wir hatten und haben demnächst wieder spaß .oder#6 also das letzte mal war jeder fisch wohl ein absoluter glückstreffer oder was meinst du dazu mit können hatte das wohl nix zu tun,bei diesem seegang ,aber nächstmal wird besser:vik:

greez
andy


----------



## Angelopa (3. März 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*

Moin andy0209!

Ich habe lieber Seegang und Strömung als "Ententeich" und man steht auf der Stelle. Hochseeangeln ist ja etwas für Männer und nicht für Leute die grün im Gesicht unter Deck sitzen oder sich das schöne Frühstück noch einmal genüsslich durch den Kopf gehen lassen :v , aber in den Pausen versuchen den Fisch mit leeren Worten an Deck zu schwatzen. 

Egal, am 14.04. neuer Tag, neues Glück. Werde wohl zwischendurch meine Naturköderrute aktivieren.

schönes Weekend
Volker


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln von Laboe*



Angelopa schrieb:


> Moin andy0209!
> 
> Ich habe lieber Seegang und Strömung als "Ententeich" und man steht auf der Stelle. Hochseeangeln ist ja etwas für Männer und nicht für Leute die grün im Gesicht unter Deck sitzen oder sich das schöne Frühstück noch einmal genüsslich durch den Kopf gehen lassen :v , aber in den Pausen versuchen den Fisch mit leeren Worten an Deck zu schwatzen.
> 
> ...



moin angelopa

nu werd ma nich kiebich|supergri|supergri|supergri na sicher darf es ein wenig seegang geben ,aber muß ja nich gleich so heftig sein das man hin und her fliegt,ich hab damit übrigens kein problem aber es soll schon auch spaß machen ,dh. die konzentration sollte schon beim angeln liegen und nich beim auswägen des gleichgewichts. wir hatten leider letztes mal einen absoluten hochseeneuling mit dabei für dem waren die umstände natürlich mehr als beschi ßen. aber er iss hart und iss wieder mit dabei:vik:naja wird schon werden .

schönes we.
gruß
andy


----------

